# White vinegar



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

So where do you guys get white vinegar from?

I went to my local Sainsburys and all I could find was distilled malt vinegar


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

That's all I could find too.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Tuffins and co-op


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Wilkinsons also sell it in a spay bottle


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Got mine from Home Bargains - 500ml spray bottle :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Distilled Vinegar about 50p in Asda or Tesco


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

So distilled vinegar and white vinegar is the same thing?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

You should be able to get it anywhere, but Morrisons do it, made by Sarsons


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

clubber01 said:


> So distilled vinegar and white vinegar is the same thing?


Yep as long as you don't get the one you stick on your chips you'll be alright :thumb: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=63870&page=1

Have a read of the old style forum on MSE loads of people on there use it
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=331660&page=1


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah distilled, it's clear, as opposed to the brown gear


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

clubber01 said:


> So distilled vinegar and white vinegar is the same thing?


Yes they are the same thing.

Any type of vinegar may be distilled to produce a colourless solution of about 5% to 8% acetic acid in water. This is variously known as distilled spirit or "virgin vinegar", or white vinegar.

I get mine from Tesco :thumb:


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

I got a bottle form my local hardware store and haven't hardly used it!!

What do people use it for just glass?

Not a massive fan tbh.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Tom P said:


> I got a bottle form my local hardware store and haven't hardly used it!!
> 
> What do people use it for just glass?
> 
> Not a massive fan tbh.


You can put it in with your MFs when they're washed


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

How much do you put in?


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I use this stuff to clean out the washing machine, just run a hot wash 80 degrees, pour vinegar in the trays and let it do its magic  I used almost half of it per wash lol

Dont wash your clothes in it or you will smell like Ian beale


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

How much should I put in with mf's


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Half the bottle I would say


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Great for windows, and dog safe too, if you have a window licker


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

Strongey said:


> How much should I put in with mf's


I just give the microfibres where heavily soiled a quick spray, then pour it in the detergent drawer where the fabric softener would normally go. (Don't use softener)


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

willwander said:


> Great for windows, and dog safe too, if you have a window licker


Good tip - I will see if it stops my Jack Russel from licking the windows :thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

That's ok then. Was not sure when the bottle said Malted white vinegar.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

You can get it from greengrocers, around £3 for 5 litres


----------

